# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Kontroll te telefonit te partnerit tuaj ?

## l3and3r

Deshironi te kontrolloni se cfar ben partneri juaj?? 
Kopie te msazheve, rrejgjistrimet  ebisedeva, ku ndohet? 
cdo gje esht e mundur vizitoni www.fleximobile.com mos harroni per te nderruar gjuhen ne gjuhen Shqiptare klikoni flamurin Shqiptar


PAs instalimit te programit ( ne telefonin qe doni te kontrolloni )

cdo gje shfaqet ne nje panel kontrolli si ky i me poshtem



mos hezitoni te vizitoni faqen tone ku dhe mund te kerkoni ndihme ne gjuhen shqipe

----------


## mia@

Nese e keni kaq te nevojshme te dini gjithcka qe ben partneri juaj gjate gjithe dites me mire ndahuni, se do semurni veten.

----------

goldian (17-09-2013)

----------


## Prudence

Une jam sh kurioze, por kete nuk do ta benja kurre.

Pse sduroj dot rehatin une......... :shkelje syri:

----------


## l3and3r

kjo esht personale ka disa njerez qe dojn ta dine

----------


## mia@

Ka nje kufi ne shkeljen e privacise se tjetrit.  Nese dyshon se te tradheton OK, por pa arsye nuk eshte normale.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

plako, ti ca fiton nga faqja meqe softi eshte me pare?

----------


## l3and3r

un e kam krijuar ket program  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## l3and3r

kam shites ne itali, france,belgjike che holland dhe tani po filloj dhe ne shqiperi  :ngerdheshje:  thjesht e vendosa ketu te shoh thjesht reactionet

----------


## l3and3r

Mia@ un kam shum klienta qe ket program e perdorin dhe per fmit thjesht per te pare se cfar shokesh kan ku jan programi kap cdogje qe ndodh ne telefon duke filluar nga Facebook der tek nje telefonat e thjesht qe rregjistrohet ne panelin e kontrollind he mund te degjohet kur personi te doj

pershkrimi qe un bera ishte partneri por kjo mund te perdoret per femijt, pleqt ne moshe te moshuar thjesht per te dite se ku jan sepse programi te trregon me nje exaktesi 1 meter ku ndodhet telefoni

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

plako,

e para ti po i shtyn grate e forumit ne mekat, ti instalojne vjedhurazi burrit softin ne telefon.

e dyta, po sikur burri te marre vesh me mire se kto grate dhe e gjen softin, a nuk behet shkak prej teje per noj thike apo plumb pistolete ne shqiperi?

lol

----------


## mia@

Me mire ta kishe bere me te plot pershkrimin e perdorimit e ketij programi qe ne fillim. Nejse... Per femijet ja vlen ta perdoresh. Gjithsesi ka app falas ne iphone qe te lejon te zbulosh vendodhjen e femijeve, partnerit, por jo pa dijenine e tyre. etj.

----------


## l3and3r

programi im esht 100000000% perqind i pa dukshem  :ngerdheshje:  mund ta coni iphoni tek appshop ose samsung tek samsungu vet nuk shihet  :ngerdheshje: 

programet falas jan falas duken dhe rendojn telefonin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## zANë

Ja pse eshte shtu nr i divorceve koheve te fundit,perparimi i teknologjis dhe te bemat e saj e kan fajin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## mia@

Kesaj i thone ta kerkosh me deshire tradhetine e partnerit/-es. Ke  parasysh ta gjurmosh perdite dhe hic....Do lutesh per ca "action". lol

----------


## Linda5

Qekam rehat une nga kto gjera

Kein tel :ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje: 

Gjumin top  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Lexuesi_

Puna eshte qe nese nuk kam besim ne vetvete sigurisht qe nuk do kem besim tek e dashura dhe do me shkoj mendja ti kontrolloj telefonin. Nese ti tradheton ndersa e dashura apo i dashuri nuk tradheton ty prap te shko mendja qe te tradheton sepse mendon qe te gjithe jan si ty.

----------

